# is a kid from a CL+ doe going to automatically be CL+??



## Escapegoat (Dec 25, 2014)

Would it be born a carrier or could you pull the kid and it would remain negative? Or are there variables? 
:whatgoat:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

No, I don't think so. CAE is transmitted from the dam to kids through the milk... but not CL. CL is mainly transmitted from other goats having contact with the infected puss from a CL abscess.


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

They are not born carriers. Someone else can better explain. We have a goat from a doe who was symptomatic with CL during late pregnancy. We culled the doe, c-sectioned the kids near the due date and bottle raised. The doeling that we have is now 2 and negative.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its the pus that is infectious, babies are not born with it....As long as there is not a CL cyst in the udder to burst and infect the milk or as long as moms CL cysts are not burst then baby will be fine...take precaustions to protect the kids...


----------



## Escapegoat (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you! So now then I guess my question would be if it is risky to let a doe with no current symptoms birth naturally and bottle raise the kid? Or is dam raising even ok if the doe had no current symptoms...

Is there a way to tell if there is cysts in udder? (Sorry I've found so little info online!)


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

After going through what we did with the CL+ doe, I personally would not take the chance on dam raising. The doe could have cysts internally, in the udder, etc. IMO, it isn't worth the risk of keeping the disease around by potentially infecting another goat. Even if she isn't showing symptoms.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

It would be safer to bottle raise the kid. Stress can also cause CL abscesses, so the dam would be more likely to develop cysts after kidding.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Did your goat test positive or did she actually have cystes?? Personally if there are no CL cysts formed and she is healthy other wise I dont see any reason not to let her raise her babies...the chances of CL forming in the udder are rare and usually happens with a heavy infected goat, but it can happen, so each producer needs to make their own choice...

here is a thread on Cl you might like to read...it has a ton of questions, speculations and information on CL to help you better understand it and make choices that best suite your herd..
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/cl-discussion-150100/


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

My experience with CL: A neighbor of mine bought a lot of commercial meat goats and put them in a pasture next to mine. My LGDs were going back and forth thinking they had new goats to guard. Some of my neighbors goats had CL. I decided to vaccinate after I found out but it was too late for 5 of my goats. Two of my goats that got it were very tame does and one was pregnant. I treated the abscesses and they have never had another one. One has a large hard scar were the abscess was and the other's can barely be felt. The pregnant doe delivered fine and raised her kids. I chose to keep her kids because I didn't feel right about selling them. I vaccinated her kids at three months. They are now a year old and have never developed abscesses. Another two that came down with it were not tame and difficult to catch. Treating their abscesses twice a day by myself was not possible. So I chose to put them down. That was very hard because they were my first registered goats and I spent real money on them. The last of the goats that came down with CL was treated but always acted off and unthrifty. I kept him quarantined and he developed a cough. I treated for lung worms, pneumonia and allergies but it never went away. I'm almost positive he developed internal abscesses in his lungs and I chose to put him down as well. My niece bawled over this one. He was her special goat. 

If your doe tested positive on the blood test, I wouldn't hold that against her. She may have been vaccinated, exposed and never developed symptoms, exposed and developed an abscess and is now asymptomatic or a false positive. 

If she has an abscess, you need to ask yourself some questions. Can the abscess be treated and be healing before she kids? Is she tame enough for you to even treat her abscess? It needs to be done right or it will almost definitely come back. Is she showing any signs of internal abscesses? Like unthriftiness, off in some way, losing weight, a cough that won't go away? 

I've chosen to keep my goats that responded to treatment and I've been pleased with how they turned out and with the goat CL vaccine as I believe it saved my other goats from contracting it.


----------



## Escapegoat (Dec 25, 2014)

She is very tame, treated as a pet, and yes she had 2 cysts a few years ago and no signs of anymore since. One I didn't catch before it ruptured though  She is in very good health, not skinny, never had a cough. She is a purebred Toggenburg with papers and nicely built, not many near me and I originally bought her to show and milk but never had the time those first few years, after the cysts I had second thoughts obviously. I've kept her with only her wethered brother (no symptoms) on a separate piece of property from my other does. I'd hoped to possibly breed her if I could keep her kids with my "safe herd" but not if they would pass it along  
Thank you for all of yalls wonderful input!! Still have studying to do, so many different opinions about cl...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if she does not have cysts and has been clean for two years I wouldnt worry so much...I would breed her and let her raise her kids as long as she has no cyst the kids will be fine...if you still have fears, then bottle raise the kids..II have a Lamb right now that hubby brought home with CL..she has been clean for 3 years...I check her often but shes fine..I think they can build an immunity which is a good thing...
You have some info..only you decide what best suites your herd...:wink:

Best wishes


----------

